# resistencia que emita calor a 9v



## duomix (Dic 27, 2011)

hola compañeros, he estado pensando en estos dias en un pequeño proyecto que quiero inentar realizar y nose por donde empezar asi que acudo al foro a ver si alguno de ustedes puede solventarme las dudas.

* El asunto es que necesito de algun filamento, material, o resistencia que pueda calentarse un poco con una bateria de 9v, el tema es que nose que cantidad de mA seran necesarios ni cual es el amperaje emitido por una pila de 9v, al igual que un secador lleva dentro unos filamentoss enrollados que se calientan,  necesito algo asi pero en menor escala y que pueda funcionar a pilas, como una pequeña manta electrica, el problema es que nose que tipo de material es ese y tampoco se si con una pila sera suficiente, ¿alguna idea?

muchas gracias de antemanos espero sus respuestas, un saludo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 27, 2011)

Amigo, para empezar deberas ofrecer mas datos, como la potencia estimada (porque con mencionar que necesitas que la resistencia caliente un "poco" no nos dice nada), o la aplicacion concreta que piensas darle. Desde ya una pila de 9v. no aportara la corriente necesaria para esa funcion.


----------



## duomix (Dic 27, 2011)

alrededor de uns 5w de potencia, que se note algo de calor, pero no queme digamos que seria para calentar las manos por ejemplo


----------



## Daniel.more (Dic 27, 2011)

el material que buscas es cromo niquel,se vende en forma de hilo en bobinas,y es super caro...prueva con un estropajo de "verguilla" para fregar la loza,sin estrenar,sacale una tira y metele 9v se pone incandescente mas o menos segun el largo que cojas....saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 27, 2011)

Bueno, tneiendo la potencia y la tensión, vamos a obtener el flujo0 de corriente en contínua, de ahí vamos a seguir usando ley de Ohms para obtener la resistividad del alambre a usar

seguramente será Nicrom y bueno, teniendo la resistividad, solo queda obtener la longitud del alambre

Cálculos:

5W / 9V = 0.56A

9V / 0.56A = 16,1Ω


----------



## duomix (Dic 27, 2011)

una pila de 9v me puede dar 0,56mA? ¿por que crees que sera nicrom? trabaja mejor con el calor?









son 16ohms = Pr (L/S) ¿seria asi no? encuanto a Pr, ¿seria la resistividad del nicrom? y bueno de seccion seria algo asi como 0,5mm, medio milimetro de filamento o algo asi ¿o seri amuy grueso?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 27, 2011)

duomix dijo:


> una pila de 9v me puede dar 0,56mA? ¿por que crees que sera nicrom? trabaja mejor con el calor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amigo, una simple pila de 9V. , es necesario utilizar esa magnitud?, baterias recargables de Ni-Cd, poseen 1.2V y pueden aportar lo que demandas. Puedes armar una serie de las mismas para aumentar la autonomia.


----------



## duomix (Dic 27, 2011)

no, no es necesario que sea 9v el tema es que no ocupe mucho espacio, pero si bajo el voltaje necesitare aumentar el amperaje bastante y si la pila no me lo da no consigo nada


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 27, 2011)

Claro, y si se usa nicrom porque es el alambre usado para hacer resistencias de calor de alambre...

El tema es que el grosor del alambre no lo conozco...pero ponele que 0,5mm...ahora suponiendo esa sección sacas la longitud...y bueno


----------



## duomix (Dic 27, 2011)

alguien sabe la resistividad del nicrom? puede ser 100x10^-8 ??


----------



## Kalamarus (Dic 27, 2011)

Debe ser aproximado. Piensa que para los metales, a mayor temperatura, mayor resistividad. Deberian darte los datos de la temperatura del metal a la que fue ensayado. Pero por esos valores debe rondar. Tambien tenlo en cuenta, cuando lo enchufes a tu aparato.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 27, 2011)

duomix dijo:


> no, no es necesario que sea 9v el tema es que no ocupe mucho espacio, pero si bajo el voltaje necesitare aumentar el amperaje bastante y si la pila no me lo da no consigo nada


 
exacto, no conseguis nada.
por que la cosa no es buscar materiales "magicos" .

vos necesitas calor, pues bien , supongamso 5w por un determinado tiempo , eso te da una cierta energia.
y eso te lleva a una determinada bateria .
si esa bateria para vos es imposible >>>>>> el proyecto es imposible.


es asi .
asi de simple.
es como elegir un transistor, si los calculos te dicen que debe ser de 3 amper no podes ver si hay alguno de 0,5 amper que se lo banque .


tendras que desistir , o buscar otras opciones ya sea de fuente de alimentacion o de sistema de trabajo..........
*pusiste que es lo que queres hacer =?????? *





duomix dijo:


> una pila de 9v me puede dar 0,56mA? ¿por que crees que sera nicrom? trabaja mejor con el calor?


 
no estas haciendo la pregunta correcta:

*me puede dar 0,56 amper a 9v  (POTENCIA ) y por cuanto tiempo  ???? *

ahi si irias haciendo las preguntas mas correctas.

luego , decime, te pusiste a pensar que si queres hacer "un calentador " que emita 5w de calor durante tanto tiempo .....ALGUIEN (la bateria) debe ser capaz de suministrar esa energia .

no hay vueltas, queres que la fuente sea chiquita, pero pedis que sea poderosa ......empezas a rozar lo irreal tipo crear energia de la nada o a partir de poco lograr mucho  si no te centras en la realidad:

como ya te dije , la cosa es simple:
que pootencia necesitas ?? por cuanto tiempo ?? 
que baterias hay que entreguen eso ?? 

y listo , ahi sabras si es factible o no .


----------



## alecmander (Dic 27, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> exacto, no conseguis nada.
> por que la cosa no es buscar materiales "magicos" .
> 
> vos necesitas calor, pues bien , supongamso 5w por un determinado tiempo , eso te da una cierta energia.
> ...



jajaja vengo leyendo tus comentarios en el foro! sos de pocas pulgas hjaja
pero en todos los casos tenes razon, en este evidentemente, lo que pide nuestro compañero de foro es una solución imposible, pq la bateria de 9 voltios va a poder mantener el tipo de carga que te proponen unos segundos o minutos pero muy poco luego se va a agotar y punto final, ve pensando en ampliar el diseño.


----------



## Daniel.more (Dic 27, 2011)

lo unico que se me ocurre,seria no alimentar continuo sino un pulso cada x tiempo el suficiente para calentar el hilo nicron que tendria que ser lo mas fino posible asi duraria algo mas la bateria...


----------



## powerful (Dic 27, 2011)

"Cualquier resistencia que pongas a 9V emitira calor".....¿cuánto y por cuanto tiempo?
como dice fernandob buscas soluciones "mágicas" para condiciones límites.
Por lo general estos atuendos: alfombras, almohadas ,guantes ,medias,etc.......tienen resistencias de nicrom forradas en fibra de algodon o material similar y aisladas por material en gel siliconado para evitar su rotura y mejorar la transferencia de calor ( se las construye indicando: Vac, Ohm/watts, Watts/cm2 ),...estas resistencias se les introduce en cojines de latex con agua herméticamente sellado con la forma deseada ;cuadradas ,alargadas ,tipo radiales como para los guantes,etc........Lo interesante es que se les conecta a la red (110v ó 220v) y se le deja que se caliente , se los desconecta de la red y se los utiliza ,tienen varias horas de autonomía.


----------

